# Rat Snakes



## hillbillyman (Jul 30, 2012)

Howdy everybody. I am brand new to this forum thing. I have been raising chickens for about 6 months now. I have 14 chickens (1 Rhode Island red rooster, 5 Rhode Island red hens and 8 New Hampshire red hens). They are free range during daylight hours and locked up tightly in the coop of a night. 

I am having problems with chicken snakes (rat snakes) getting in my coop during the day. My coop stays open during the day so that the hens have access to their nesting baskets. I said all that to ask this. Is there anything at all that i could do that would repel and/or deter the snakes from my coop? 

Thanks!


----------



## omg3kids (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was growing up I remember my grandparents having a few guinea fowl in with the chickens because they attacked snakes. Not sure if that's a possibility where you are. Good luck though!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Embrace the Rat Snakes they will keep the mice under control....if you gather eggs on a regular basis you wont need to worry about them eating the eggs either!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love that most contributors are respectful of snakes in the order of things. Snakes just get some bad press - they need better PR people I guess. I really like reptiles and I really like chickens too. There's room for us all.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I catch and release all snakes.. Venomous or not. I keep one big female rat snake around for rodent
And snake control, she's around 7' long.. I've been an Animal Control Officer/ Wildlife Removal & Rehabber, for over 20 years. Recently diagnosed with MS, last march, and 3yrs ago.. I broke my back and blew out both knees in a fall off a ladder.. Haven't worked since. But I still remove wildlife from people's homes, and most of the sherrifs depts calls for snakes I respond to. I've literally caught hundreds of Snakes.. With my bare hands.. That's just how I roll.. All be it a little slower roll now.. But I'm still rollin.. Lol 

Chad "Cogburn"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You may be older, but there's a learning curve. ;-)


----------

